# filtern mit Torf, Torffasern oder Torfnuggets



## Maike 09 (22. Aug. 2014)

Möchte gern einen Filter selber bauen. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Torffasern und Torfnuggets als Filtermaterial ?


----------



## Limnos (22. Aug. 2014)

Hi

Das mag zwar im Kleinen für Aquarien etwas bringen, aber für mehrere bis viele Kubikmeter Wasser würde es sehr schnell ausgelaugt sein. Außerdem leistet man der Vernichtung von Moorgebieten Vorschub. Je nach Härte des Wassers werden die Huminsäuren sehr schnell ausgefällt, am pH Wert wird sich so gut wie nichts ändern. Torf verfault auch, wenn er nicht mehr im niedrigen pH Bereich ist. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Maike 09 (22. Aug. 2014)

Naja eine Vernichtung von intakten Moorgebieten gibt es hier ja nicht. Die dürfen ja nicht abgebaut werden. Habe einen bekannten der in seinen Teich auch mit torffasern filtert. Und der sagt das sei sehr gut... Hmm... Also mein Teich ist lediglich 3.500 ltr groß.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Aug. 2014)

Hi Maike

der Begriff "mit Torf filtern" ist eigentlich falsch. Man will mit Torf ja nicht filtern (was aus dem Wasser rausholen) sondern was einbringen, nämlich Huminsäuren und Farbstoffe. Aber wie Wolfgang schon schrieb, den pH-Wert kann man mit ein "bischen" Torf in ner Filteranlage so nicht unbedingt nach unten drücken da das von den Ausgangswerten abhängt. Je höher der pH-Wert ins alkalischen steigt umso mehr Torf wird benötigt um ihn zu senken da die pH-Werte ja nicht linear sondern in einer Parabel steigen.

MfG Frank


----------



## Limnos (23. Aug. 2014)

Auch bei uns wird immer noch Torf abgebaut. Dass dies legal ist, heißt nicht, dass es ökologisch sinnvoll ist. Und die Moore in Weißrussland und dem Baltikum müssen für unseren Torfbedarf dran glauben. 
Worin bestehen denn die positiven Effekte, die der Bekannte konstatiert? Da mein Teich ohne jegliches Hilfsmittel gut läuft, habe ich meine Zweifel, dass es die Mittel sind, die dies bewirken. Als Naturwissenschaftler, würde ich das nur anerkennen, wenn es durch Vergleich mit Blindversuchen belegt wäre. Wenn es wegen der Huminsäuren ist, sollte man ruhig mehr Blätter in den Teich fallen lassen. Die haben eine ähnliche Wirkung wie Torf.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## willi1954 (23. Aug. 2014)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> was einbringen, nämlich Huminsäuren und Farbstoffe


  die andere mühsam mit Eiweissabschäumer wieder rausholen, hrhr


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Aug. 2014)

willi1954 schrieb:


> die andere mühsam mit Eiweissabschäumer wieder rausholen, hrhr




MfG Frank


----------



## Maike 09 (25. Aug. 2014)

Also mein Bekannter hat auch einen kleinen Teich mit Fischbesatz und hat sich seine Filtertonne ebenfalls selbst gebaut. Er hat Kieselsteine und Torffasern (also nicht der Torf den man aus der Blumenerde kennt sondern so richtige grobe Fasern) geschichtet und dazwischen immer eine Lage Flies. Er sagt er hat immer sauberes Wasser und kaum Algen. Da mein Teich 3.500 ltr. hat und Goldfische drin sind denke ich schon das ich auf jeden fall filtern muss.. oder was meint ihr? Was kann ich sonst an Filtermaterialien nehmen? Eignen sich große Schaumstoffstücke die hin und wieder bei als Verpackungsmaterialien dienen oder sind dort Schadstoffe enthalten die sich im Wasser lösen? 

Um noch mal auf das Thema Torf zu kommen. Also hier in der Gegend wird auch abgebaut und ich weiß das die Torfindustrie nur Flächen wie z. B. Kuhweiden abbaut. Also keine schönen intakten Moorflächen. Im Gegenzug muss aber die Torfindustrie auch 1:1 Flächen renaturieren, heißt wieder richtige Moore herstellen. Also ich sehe da eigentlich eher was positives. Mit dem Abbau entstehen ja neue intakte Moore die es sonst nicht gäbe. Habe dazu auch eine interessante Seite gefunden: http://www.warum-torf.info/


----------



## krallowa (25. Aug. 2014)

Im Prinzip würde ich sagen, ruhig mal die Natur arbeiten lassen und erst einmal Pflanzen rein und warten.
Leider hast du die dafür die falsche Fischart ausgesucht.
Wenn du mal ein wenig im Forum querliest wirst du immer wieder auf Bemerkungen wie Überpopulation, Vermehrungskünstler oder ähnliches zu Goldfischen lesen.
Ich nenne sie gern meine "Teichkaninchen", die Biester vermehren wie vorgenannte.
Suche dir eine andere Fischart oder besorge dir einen Mehrkammerfilter.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## Maike 09 (25. Aug. 2014)

Also ich würde die gern gegen Kois tauschen. Aber dann werde ich hier sicher gesteinigt...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Aug. 2014)

Maike 09 schrieb:


> Also ich würde die gern gegen Kois tauschen. Aber dann werde ich hier sicher gesteinigt...


Hi Maike,

wenn Du den Teich dann Volumenmäßig um den Faktor 10 vergrößerst steinigt dich keiner

MfG Frank


----------



## Maike 09 (25. Aug. 2014)

naja.. dann lass ich meine kois lieber im teich bei meiner mutter. (s. Profilbild)


----------



## Maike 09 (25. Aug. 2014)

ach ja. und ich brauche sicher noch eine Pumpe.. hmm.. bei 3500 ltr und Fische.. wie groß muss dann die Pumpe sein?


----------



## Maike 09 (25. Aug. 2014)




----------



## krallowa (25. Aug. 2014)

Bau mal lieber einen Zaun um dein Grundstück (Verkehrssicherungspflicht) dann mach dir weiter Gedanken um deinen Teich.


----------



## Maike 09 (26. Aug. 2014)

Guten Morgen. @ krallowa: der Zaun ist längst bestellt und kommt diese Woche. Der Teich ist relativ frisch und da wir einen Minibagger brauchten (Boden wie Stein.. ) war das mit dem Zaun vorher eher schlecht. Schade .. dachte ich bekomm hier einen wissensaustausch bezgl. des Teiches und keine anschludigungen


----------



## krallowa (26. Aug. 2014)

Moin Maike, war keine Anschuldigung sondern ein gut gemeinter Hinweis, denn Neubaugebiet=kleine Kinder=Gefahr.
Leider kann dir anscheinend niemand beim Torf behilflich sein.
Die Fische würde ich gegen kleinere eintauschen und dann erst einmal ohne Filter und nur mit ausgewogener Bepflanzung arbeiten.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## Maike 09 (26. Aug. 2014)

Da geb ich dir auch vollkommen recht! Wird zeit das der Zaun kommt. Neues Haus und drumherum viel arbeit.. Was haltet ihr von Filterwürfeln? Wenn man da zwei Sorten (grob und fein) nimmt? Diese in ein Kartoffelnetz verpacken.. Vielleicht ganz unten ein paar Feldsteine? Wasser wird von oben mit einem Schlauch nach unten eingeführt und das saubere Wasser soll oben wieder durch das andere Loch in der Tonne raus. Benötigt man dann eigentlich Starterbakterien oder braucht man die nicht? Haben uns zwanzig Ltr. aus einem sehr sauberen See/Kieskuhle geholt inkl ein bisschen gelben Sand. Hab gehört das dort dann schon die richtigen Bakterien drin sind.
Ach ja.. die Fische.. also sind ja Goldfische.. und die sind so klein.. ich glaub kleiner kann man die gar nicht kaufen. Sind insgesamt 6. Welche Pflanzen würdest du mir empfehlen? Hab zwei Seerosen drin (die zweite letztens von der Nachbarin bekommen) und das was man so sieht. Hab ein bisschen beim Teich meiner Mutter gerupft. Muss auf jeden fall noch was am Rand gepflanzt werden. Ich habe keine Teicherde oder ä. genommen. Habs einfach in groben Rheinkies gepflanzt.


----------



## krallowa (26. Aug. 2014)

Ich persönlich halte Starterbakterien für Unsinn.
Ich habe meinen Teich komplett mit Frischwasser gefüllt, Pflanzen eingesetzt und dann ein paar Tage laufen lassen, Fische rein und alles war gut.
Filterwürfel sind für den Anfang ok, submerse Pflanzen sind das Zauberwort, Beschattung hast du ja über die Seerosen demnächst genug.
Goldfische sind am Anfang immer schön klein, aber auch in deinem Teich erlangen sie leicht über 20 cm und immer an die Vermehrung denken.


----------



## Maike 09 (26. Aug. 2014)

Gibt es eine bessere Lösung als Filterwürfel? Bin für jeden Tip dankbar. Ach ja. Ich habe zusammen mit dem Teich (gebraucht gekauft) auch eine UV-Lampe (UVC-36) gekauft. Die muss sicher vor den Filter?!? Würde den Filter gern s gestalten das ich klares Wasser habe auch wenn die Fische größer sind. Dann lieber gleich richtig. Hmmm.. submerse Pflanzen.. also Unterwasserpflanzen (google sei dank.. ) Wollen demnächst mal zu einem großen Gartenmarkt dort gibt es viele Pflanzen für den Teich. Werde dort mal schauen was es da so gibt in dem Bereich. 
Ja zu viele Goldis sollten es nicht werden. Das ist auch nicht unser Ziel.. lieber ein paar Fischis weniger und dafür kann man sie auch sehen.


----------



## krallowa (26. Aug. 2014)

Eine UV-Lampe kann bei deiner Teichgröße aber auch das Gegenteil bewirken, denn nicht nur Algen sondern auch sehr viel der nützlichen Biologie (Bakterien) wird hier abgetötet.
Daher nur einsetzen oder einschalten wenn sich Algen bemerkbar machen.
Mit den Pflanzen würde ich an deiner Stelle bis nach dem Winter warten, dann gibt es hier gesunde und gut ausgebildete Pflanzen im Forum zum Nulltarif (oder Portokosten), besser als die teuren und dazu noch mickrigen aus dem Baumarkt oder Gartencenter.
Mit der Filtertechnik an sich ist das so eine Sache jeder hat da seine Vorstellungen und Erwartungen und nicht zuletzt auch Geldbeutel.
Ich habe eine 3teilige Filtertechnik mit anschließendem Pflanzfilterbecken.
Wichtig ist vor allem das du zum reinigen keine Stunden brauchst um an die Filtermedien zu kommen und nachher den ganzen Dreck wieder im Teich hast.


----------



## Maike 09 (26. Aug. 2014)

Ah ok. Gut zu wissen (UV-Lampe, Pflanzen)  ja den Filter wollte ich mit der bereits eingebuddelten Tonne (im nachhinein an der flaschen stelle  ) (s. Bild) machen. Nun suche ich Filtermaterial welches zwar sinnvoll ist und das Wasser gut filtert aber den rahmen (geldlich) nicht sprengt.. diese filterwürfel müssen sicher speziell für teichfilter sein oder? hab sowas auch schon als verpackungsmaterial gesehen.. aber das ist sicher nicht gut oder? hmm.. hatte gedacht immer nur die oberste schicht gut auszuspülen unten sind ja sicher dann (hoffentlich) die guten bakterien.


----------



## krallowa (26. Aug. 2014)

Filtermatten, Japanmatten oder sonstiges bekommst du recht günstig hier im Internet bei allerlei Anbietern.
Würde immer auf Materialien aus dem Teichbereich greifen, da hast du auch gleich die passenden Porengrößen für eine ordentliche Funktion.
Filterwürfel sind durch ihre Stärke später schwer zu reinigen da du Ablagerungen im Kern nicht mehr heraus gespült bekommst.
Lieber mehrschichtig arbeiten auch um gegebenenfalls mit verschiedenen Materialien zu experimentieren.
Einfach ein wenig ausprobieren und die Ergebnisse vergleichen, bei den Preisen für die verschiedenen Filtermatten kein Thema.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## Maike 09 (26. Aug. 2014)

Ok. Ich hab gerade mal ein bisschen im Netz gestöbert.. hab ich das wohl richtig verstanden? 3500 ltr. + Fischbesatz = Pumpenleistung von ca 7000 ltr. / Std. ???


----------



## LotP (26. Aug. 2014)

Hi,
kommt hauptsachlich auf den Fischbesatz an, was du brauchst; 7.000 finde ich persönlich etwas viel, da du auch kaum Steigung überwinden musst. Würde sagen 3.-4.000 langt leicht. Viel wichtiger ist was der Filter am Ende bringt.

Wenn du z.b."nur" __ Moderlieschen oder Goldelritzen einsetzt, denke ich würde sogar eine Solarpumpe mit 1500l/h Leistung langen,


----------



## LotP (26. Aug. 2014)

Seh grad dass du schin 6 Goldies drinnen hast.

Persönlich würde ich die zu deiner Mutter in den Teich tun (welche soweit ich verstanden haben einen großen Teich mit Goldies bereits hat)

Was ein Teich noch braucht, sofern du Fische länger halten willst - denke du hattes bisher einfach Glück, ist Schatten! Dem Bild nach drüfte der recht lange in der prallen Sonne liegen, und zu tief sind die Schalen bekanntlich nicht.

Dann div. Pflanzen rein, die in ordentlich Lavakies Pflanzen, der dient später auch als Besiedelungsfläche für die Bakterien. In der Tonne nur die Matten rein, Damit du Dreck aus dem Teich beförderst. Das ganze mit ner 1500 Pumpe (Steckdose oder Solarpanel - was hier gut gehen würde. 
In den Teich würde ich dann einen Schwarm Goldelritzen (~10) reintun, und nicht füttern;
So denke ich wirds mit dem Teich + Fischbesatz am ehesten länger Spaß haben.
Die finden immernoch genug Futter, auch um sich zu vermehren, nur nicht so stark wie die Goldies. Filter reicht, kaum Arbeit - ab und zu Matten Säubern, keine Mücken.
Goldfische wirst in 2 Jahren warscheinlich bereuen. Nächstes Jahr sind sie geschlechtsreif -> 50+ Junge, Frühjahr 2016 großes Fischsterben.


----------



## Maike 09 (27. Aug. 2014)

Hi LotP, ja haben gestern abend schon 2 Goldis ausquartiert. Wasser wird trübe.. wird zeit das der Filter fertig wird und die Pumpe angeschafft wird. Haben zur zeit nur son Luftsprudeler mit zwei Ausgängen und einen kleinen Filter worüber ein Wasserspiel betrieben wird. Haben das immer im wechsele laufen. Damit Bewegung und Sauerstoff reinkommt. Hmm.. hab mir da soo schöne Goldis ausgesucht von denen ich mich nun schwer trennen kann... . Ja der Rasen soll noch einmal gefräst werden bevor wir da was anpflanzen. Vielleicht Bambus? Ein schöner Baum wär auch toll.. nur die Blätter.. hmm.. Merke aber das sich das Wasser schon deutlich getrübt hat.. nur gut das es nicht mehr ganz so warm ist. Die zwei Seerosen sind da sicher eher weniger hilfreich oder? Die müssen ja auch noch ein wenig wachsen. Und eine 1500 er Pumpe reicht?????


----------



## LotP (27. Aug. 2014)

Gegen die Trübheit des Wassers kannst im Moment ehrlich gesagt relativ wenig tun. Die Ausscheidungen kurbeln das Algwachstum an, und eine üppige Pflanzengemeinschaft die das alles aufnehmen könnte ist auch noch nicht da. Allenfalls Wasserwechsel werden kurzfristig helfen. Muss sich erst mal alles richtig einwachsen, und evtl ein kleiner UVC angeschaff werden (wobei ich da noch warten würde). Mittel gegen Algen würde ich nicht reinschütten, machen es längerfristig meist nicht besser.

Gegen die Seerosen spricht gar nichts, Meine Koi fühlen sich offensichtlich wohler seit die Teich und Seerosen sowie der __ Froschbiss gedeiht. Letzteren kann ich v.a. empfehlen. Ist quasi ne Miniseerose. Wächst gut. Kann ich mir gut vorstellen das der bei dir gut klappt. gibts auch oft im Baumarkt.

Bambus keine eigenen Erfahrungen. Jedoch schon öfter gehört, dass der frei eingepflanzt (ohne recht tiefe Rizomsperren) ausser Kontrolle geraten kann und alles hoffnungslos zuwuchert.

Denke 1500er reicht. Aber das sind so meine Einschätzungen, da macht jeder etwa andere Erfahrungen. Wär schön wenn da noch wer ne Meinung hätte


----------



## Maike 09 (28. Aug. 2014)

Ich überlege ob ich nun doch ein komplettes Set kaufen sollte. Was meint ihr? Weiter am Tonnenfilter basteln oder ein Set wie z. B. filtra clear 8000 PlusSet von Ubbink ?
Kostet 160,- €. Wenn ich die ganzen Filtermatten und Pumpe kaufe kommt ja auch einiges zusammen. Und so hätte man ein System was auch aufeinander abgestimmt ist.. Wie ist eure Meinung?


----------



## Auslogge 89 (28. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,
also ich persönlich halte von den meisten fertigen Filtern nicht viel, da die selten sinnvoll aufgebaut sind (habe mal in dem Bereich gearbeitet). Für eine optimale Filterung haben sich ordentlich selbstgebaute (selbst zusammengestellte) Filter bisher meiner Erfahrung nach besser bewährt:


----------



## Maike 09 (28. Aug. 2014)

so sieht der aus.


----------



## LotP (28. Aug. 2014)

Also, "theoretisch" ist das genau was du brauchst...
Pumpe - langt leicht - .... 8W UVC - genau die richtige Größe ....dann die Matten die Filtern und ein bisschen Bakterienbesiedlungsfläche durch die Kugeln.

Problem ist hier halt  dann, dass du die Matten warscheinlich recht oft sauber machen musst, und das recht aufwendig ist. Les' ich zumindest oft über die Dinger. Ist halt leider kein Siebfilter dabei, Selbst einer aus "nur" Platik würde meiner Meinung nach schon helfen. Habe aber hier im Forum schon ähnliche Filter wie den gesehen die noch zusätzlich ein klenes Sieb hatten.  Das wäre deutlich besser.

Im Endeffekt wirst  - wie die meisten - den vorgestellten Filter früher oder später warscheinlich selbst modifizieren. Möglicherweise lässt sich in dem hier sogar recht einfach eine Damenstrumhose nach dem UVC anbringen, welche die Algen auffängt. Dann wär er meiner Meinung nach schon praktikabel. Müsste man auch 1-2 mal die Woche auslehren, aber die Schwammreinigung sollte nicht mehr so oft nötig sein.
Wiederum, meine eigenen Erfahrungen betrachtet, und was man hier so liest, baut jeder eigentlich mal seinen FIlter um, modifiziert Anlagen und kauft mal Bullshit der dann bald ausgetauscht wird. Beim einem klappts hervorragend mit ner Technik, die beim anderne zur Katastrophe führt. Is immer schwer zu pauschalisieren.

Kurz: Ja, geht, aber modifizieren wäre nötig (Stumpfhose) - Einer mit integriertem Siebfilter wäre besser


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Aug. 2014)

LotP schrieb:


> Bambus keine eigenen Erfahrungen. Jedoch schon öfter gehört, dass der frei eingepflanzt (ohne recht tiefe Rizomsperren) ausser Kontrolle geraten kann und alles hoffnungslos zuwuchert.


Kommt auf die Sorte an. Muss man sich schlaulesen. Horstbildender Bambus geht.


----------



## Maike 09 (29. Aug. 2014)

@Tottoabs : ich glaub das wolltest du wo anders reinschreiben...  Wir waren gestern nun doch hin und haben uns den Filter mit allem Zubehör zugelegt. Denke für 159,- € für das kompl. Set ist es einen Versuch wert.  @LotP : vielen Dank für den Hinweis mit der Strupfhose!  Das werde ich auf jeden fall machen!!!  Bin gespannt wie schnell was passiert wenn wir den Filter am Woe. anschließen


----------

